# What tires should i get for 17x7 rims?



## CubbyChowder (Jul 17, 2009)

I own a 2000 GTI 1.8t and just bought some 17x7 rims for it. I need to buy new tires for it and ive been reading around and it says 225/45/17 is the recommended size. I want kind of a more low-pro look for my rims, the 225's seem kinda big. What are some other size options and does anyone have any pics of mk4 gti's with more low pro tires on 17s?
Also i heard having low pros will through your speedometer off, is it a drastic change or just barely noticeable? thanks


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:09 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What tires should i get for 17x7 rims? (CubbyChowder)*

225/45/17 is the recommended size and looks fine.
Is your car extremely low? If not, just stick with the recommended size. You really want to keep the full width for traction purposes.
For a slightly different size, a 215/45/17 will also fit. 
Changing the size and aspect ratio will throw off the speedo.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: What tires should i get for 17x7 rims? (CubbyChowder)*

225/45-17 and 235/45-17 are best options meet load requirements and duplicate OE tire diameters


----------



## aces1art (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: What tires should i get for 17x7 rims? (CubbyChowder)*

I know what you mean, im buying 17x7(or7.5)
as well and the 225/45 look like "balloons" on
the rides I see,


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What tires should i get for 17x7 rims? (aces1art)*

A 45 series tire is getting into the range of 'low profile'.
The height of your car will have a visual impact on your perception of sidewall.


----------



## aces1art (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: What tires should i get for 17x7 rims? (CubbyChowder)*









17x7 with 205/40-17 (much better







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## mjulezjr88 (Jun 13, 2007)

depends on if your car is lowered or not ...if its not then youre most likely going to have alot of wheel gap so id go with thicker tires so it doesnt look silly


----------



## aces1art (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: What tires should i get for 17x7 rims? (JDriver1.8t)*

let me correct, for our ride (mkIV)- the 225/45 - 215/45 is 
the better size. the entire diameter
would be too small with a 17" 40 series 
the 215/40 is useful on old Hondas or mkIII,


----------



## CubbyChowder (Jul 17, 2009)

thank you all


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

17 x 7 
195/40 








almost no stretch... you are absolutely nuts to use a 225/45 or a 235/45


----------

